# FE passing score 2011



## recklessabandon (May 23, 2011)

:mf_followthroughfart:



maddukes said:


> I really though that the PM (Other Disciplines) was REALLY easy, definitely easier than the Oct 2010 test. Anyone else feel the same?






structengineer said:


> I took the CIVIL afternoon and thought the questions were odd. Certainly not unsolveable but very different than then Lindeburg study material I used for 5mths. I have a very weak backgound in hydraulics/hydrology and environmental but I am solid in structural analysis / design, const man. (some soils) ....Although even the analysis / deign questions (only one or two) were odd.
> Morning section was OK....remembering back made a couple stupid mistakes and got the 'right' wrong answer....I have taken this exam before, unfortuneatly for me, standardized tests are a general weaknes of mine. BUT on a good note, the crazy 5-6 month study schedule I was on wasnt all for not. I feel stronger in my string subjects but had to punt on the weaker. It is tough taking this out of school (for me, about 8 yrs....)....If i have to take it again, the heck with it, its only a test.


----------



## recklessabandon (May 23, 2011)

I scored a 120 out of 240 (50% score) on the April 2011 FE and failed. Did anyone get a higher score and fail?


----------



## maddukes (May 23, 2011)

Yes. I got a 122/240 (51%) and failed.



recklessabandon said:


> I scored a 120 out of 240 (50% score) on the April 2011 FE and failed. Did anyone get a higher score and fail?


----------



## Abilio (Jun 9, 2011)

recklessabandon said:


> I scored a 120 out of 240 (50% score) on the April 2011 FE and failed. Did anyone get a higher score and fail?


Hey, how did you know that information? I got 68% and I faild. by the way, did you take any preparation course like testmaster or something like that?


----------



## BAZ20 (Jun 12, 2011)

Abilio said:


> recklessabandon said:
> 
> 
> > I scored a 120 out of 240 (50% score) on the April 2011 FE and failed. Did anyone get a higher score and fail?
> ...


How could you find the score? The board just tells you "pass" or "fail".


----------



## Trulyd1 (Jun 15, 2011)

BAZ20 said:


> Abilio said:
> 
> 
> > recklessabandon said:
> ...



You get a score if you fail, but if you pass they don't tell yuo your score, you just get a "pass".


----------

